

The Rise of the Edible Insect - samclemens
http://www.popsci.com/rise-incredible-edible-insect

======
brandonmenc
This story, yet again. Been hearing this for almost two decades, and it never
happens. Most people will not eat bugs if other meat is available.

~~~
ommunist
You probably meant "most white people". Do you know, that white people are
minority and not the "most people" if taken on the scale of the population of
the world? The "most people" are East Asian and they are very fond of
crickets.

~~~
brandonmenc
The introduction to the UN FAO report on edible insects [1] states that 2
billion people currently eat insects.

World population is over 7 billion so most people, in fact, do not eat bugs.

[1]
[http://www.fao.org/docrep/018/i3253e/i3253e00.htm](http://www.fao.org/docrep/018/i3253e/i3253e00.htm)

------
spdustin
Well, that's a new low for ads. "Please rotate your device" takes over the
whole page. Nope. Closed.

